# An Ip Man Movie



## Xue Sheng

Has anyone heard anything about this?



> A Hong Kong movie company says it plans to make a biographical movie about Bruce Lee's late kung fu master Yip Man


 
Ip Man Movie


----------



## DungHo

wow this should be good.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I do not know much of the man's history so I would like to see the movie if it ever comes out


----------



## Drac

I remember reading about him when he was profiled in *Inside Kung-Fu...*Interesting man, interesting life...I'd love to see that movie


----------



## MA-Caver

I wonder how accurate it will be. As I understood it the last years of his life his students took advantage of him and his fame; posing him with people, making films of him when he was just too tired ... I dunno maybe my memory is bad here. It couldn't have been imagined because I DO recall reading something, somewhere about how bad it was for him in the last years of his life. :idunno: 
Seeing how it's Hong-Kong cinema, they probably will gloss over or totally not mention anything along those lines.


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> I dunno maybe my memory is bad here. It couldn't have been imagined because I DO recall reading something, somewhere about how bad it was for him in the last years of his life. :idunno:
> Seeing how it's Hong-Kong cinema, they probably will gloss over or totally not mention anything along those lines.


 
I read the somwhere that he suffered in his "Golden Years"..I never read anything negative about his teaching days...William Cheung was a student that helped IKF fill in the gaps about IP's life..No negativity


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:


> Seeing how it's Hong-Kong cinema,


 
That part makes me a bit nervous as to authenticity. 

My fear is seeing Ip Man flying through the sky fighting all he sees. 

The old style Cablefu of the Hong Kong Cinema


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> Seeing how it's Hong-Kong cinema,
> 
> 
> 
> That part makes me a bit nervous as to authenticity.
> 
> My fear is seeing Ip Man flying through the sky fighting all he sees.
> 
> The old style Cablefu of the Hong Kong Cinema
Click to expand...




Drac said:


> I read the somewhere that he suffered in his "Golden Years"..I never read anything negative about his teaching days...William Cheung was a student that helped IKF fill in the gaps about IP's life..No negativity


Exactly, while it's sad it's supposed to be represented. IMO it helps us appreciate the man even more and helps prevent this from happening to future MA-Legends (as it were)... Look at all the over blown hype about Yip-Man's most famous student. Then Wong Fei Hung had tons of movies about his life... how much of THAT was true to life?
Sometimes true to life is more exciting than cinema and sometimes cinema makes it more exciting than true to life. 
So yeah, there's going to be some hesitancy about this film. May be good may be crap... maybe somewhere in-between. :idunno: have to wait and see.


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:


> Wong Fei Hung .


 
This one always interested me from a few different POV.

One of those is this. Sun Lutang apparently had a very similar situation and fought a lot of foreigners, mainly Japanese and was not defeated by any of them nor was he poisoned. So why have they not made a move about him yet, apparently Taiji, Bagua,  Xingyi and living a long life are not as exciting. 



MA-Caver said:


> Exactly, while it's sad it's supposed to be represented. IMO it helps us appreciate the man even more and helps prevent this from happening to future MA-Legends (as it were)... Look at all the over blown hype about Yip-Man's most famous student. Then Wong Fei Hung had tons of movies about his life... how much of THAT was true to life?
> Sometimes true to life is more exciting than cinema and sometimes cinema makes it more exciting than true to life.
> So yeah, there's going to be some hesitancy about this film. May be good may be crap... maybe somewhere in-between. :idunno: have to wait and see.


 
Form what I am told Wong Fei Hung's death was not exactly how it was depicted in any move about his life. Bruce Lee was an incredible martial artist in my opinion but he never finished his studies of Wing Chun with Ip Man. I recently saw a movie about Yang Luchan from Chinese Cinema and talk about inaccuracies, did you know that Yang Luchan fought his way to the top of a pagoda much like Bruce Lee did in his last movie  or at least that is what the movie showed. But there actually were some real live Taiji applications in the movie and it was very entertaining just not all that truthful.

It is sad that many movies are dramatized when in many cases the real story is very interesting. I am still looking forward to the movie about Ip Chun but I feel will just sending on one of my usual quests for reality and the &#8220;upset my wife&#8221; copious book purchases to figure out reality from cinema legend stuff


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:


> It is sad that many movies are dramatized when in many cases the real story is very interesting. I am still looking forward to the movie about Ip Chun but I feel will just sending on one of my usual quests for reality and the &#8220;upset my wife&#8221; copious book purchases to figure out reality from cinema legend stuff


:lol: Well, just say: "But honeee, it's for research purposes so that the kids of the future get the right info..." (or maybe you can come up with a better lame excuse than that one).

There is an excellent book out called History In The Movies http://www.stfrancis.edu/historyinthemovies/ examines what is really going on with how history is portrayed in cinema.
As this example with the film "The Last Samurai" http://www.stfrancis.edu/historyinthemovies/lastsamurai.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks I will add that to my list of &#8220;upset my wife&#8221; copious book purchases.

A bit off topic but it is to inacuracy in film.

One of my favorite historical as well as Geographical inaccuracies was a movie title "Krakatoa, East of Java" when in reality Krakatoa is west of Java.

EDIT
One of my fears with the Ip Man movie is that it will end up starring Jason Wu Jing. Nothing against Jason Wu Jing, but he is I believe rather tall to play Ip Man

2nd EDIT
OH and Jason Wu Jing is very much NOT trained in Wing Chun


----------



## JadeDragon3

If the production company doing the movie is out of hong kong, will we ever get to see the movie here in the states? How long will it take to make it onto DVD here in the U.S.?


----------



## Xue Sheng

JadeDragon3 said:


> If the production company doing the movie is out of hong kong, will we ever get to see the movie here in the states? How long will it take to make it onto DVD here in the U.S.?


 
I have no idea; I will likely buy it in Beijing the next time I go there anyway, assuming it is out by then. But taking into the way Hong Kong can roll out a movie it likely will be. 

I was amazed at some of the Jackie Chan movies that were released here YEARS after they were releases in Hong Kong and the rest of China. 

So you may be right it may not get here and if it does it may not get here for a while.


----------



## iwingchun

The absolute Wing Chun Movie - "IP MAN MOVIE"


In this movie, Donnie Yen impersonates the Wing Chun Grandmaster Ip Man!!Very impressive trailer!!!!

http://www.wing-chun.ws/index.php?o...-trailer-bio&catid=36-giatacomments&Itemid=58

Watch it and let your comments!! The movie "comes" on December Christmas!


----------



## MA-Caver

As usual trailers only show the best clips and for movies like this it'll be what will draw the crowds... the fighting scenes. It is hoped that the excitement of the fights will be tempered by a good (and accurate) story line of the more "quieter" times of the man's life. Maybe it's me but I'm finding myself wanting more of a story than action in a movie.

By the way there is another thread related to this movie/topic... http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69055


----------



## clfsean

Can't wait to see Ip Man do Drunken Wing Chun or a butterfly flip into a split while doing chi sao... jeeeeeeeeez......


----------



## Ninebird8

Given who Donnie's mother is (Bow Sim Mak), his other movies where he is very rarely wired, his actual and very good martial skills, and hopefully a script that tells the true story rather than the many Wong Fei Hung movies and the Fearless movie (though good, not historically accurate), maybe we can hope for the best. There are enough really great Wing chun masters left who trained with him to validate or not. Let's hope!!


----------



## paulus

Ninebird8 said:


> Given who Donnie's mother is (Bow Sim Mak), his other movies where he is very rarely wired, his actual and very good martial skills


I've been trying to find out more about Donnie Yen's Wing Chun background, but I can't find anything, not even who he trained with. Does anyone know, or can anyone point me to a link?


----------



## Ninebird8

Does he have actual wing chun skills? I do not know. Anyone?


----------



## Xue Sheng

As far as I can tell, and I am far from positive on this, he has never trained Wing Chun


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> As usual trailers only show the best clips and for movies like this it'll be what will draw the crowds... the fighting scenes. It is hoped that the excitement of the fights will be tempered by a good (and accurate) story line of the more "quieter" times of the man's life. Maybe it's me but I'm finding myself wanting more of a story than action in a movie.


 
Here's hoping....


----------



## paulus

Xue Sheng said:


> As far as I can tell, and I am far from positive on this, he has never trained Wing Chun


I know that he'd played a role in a film called 'Wing Chun' in 1994 and had assumed it was about the martial art. Closer inspection shows that it's about a woman called 'Wing Chun', not sure about the martial art content though.

The saga continues.


----------



## Xue Sheng

paulus said:


> I know that he'd played a role in a film called 'Wing Chun' in 1994 and had assumed it was about the martial art. Closer inspection shows that it's about a woman called 'Wing Chun', not sure about the martial art content though.
> 
> The saga continues.


 
 Now you went and did it that (thanks :asianwas a Michelle Yeoh movie and she was playing the founder of Wing Chun.  It was not a Donnie Yen movie per say it was a Michelle Yeoh  movie. And Michelle Yeoh was playing Yim Wing Chun. However as far as I can tell Michelle Yeoh never officially trained Wing Chun either

Oh did I mention that it was a Michelle Yeoh movie.....Just wanted to majke sure I metioned it was Michelle Yeoh


----------



## AceHBK

Yeah Michelle Yeoh doesn't have any WC training at all.  She is a trained dancer so it is easy for them to teach her the moves.

Donnie Yen does a great job in his movies and the casual MA fan will watch it for the action scenes and not so much the background of Yip Man.  Lets not forget Donnie Yen isn't big here in the U.S. but in Asia, he is the man.

Tony Leung was scheduled to also play Yip Man in a movie to focus more on his life.  Of course some MA would be done by Leung.  Tony Leung is a great actor but I am not sure if they decided to continue with the film or wait until Yen's movie comes out.


----------



## martyg

Xue Sheng said:


> As far as I can tell, and I am far from positive on this, he has never trained Wing Chun



Yah, looks like he was taught some basics for the movie, by Yip Chun -

http://www.ipman-movie.com/blog/


----------



## martyg

MA-Caver said:


> As usual trailers only show the best clips and for movies like this it'll be what will draw the crowds... the fighting scenes. It is hoped that the excitement of the fights will be tempered by a good (and accurate) story line of the more "quieter" times of the man's life. Maybe it's me but I'm finding myself wanting more of a story than action in a movie.



No such luck.  The trailer already shows a bunch of made up material.  Teaching groups of men, women and children in the streets of Fatshan?   Fatshan a metropolitan city? Walking in to a room full of Japanese to fight them all ala Fist of Fury?  Some supposed (and typical b martial arts movie) "Promised not to fight anymore, until he was just pushed to far" storyline?  Its looking like this movie is just going to be purely for entertainment value - much like Dragon.  I understand they have to create drama for cinematic purposes, but the problem is you'll have people watching it thinking its fact.


----------



## AceHBK

I say enjoy it for what it is, a movie.  
Im sure if Tony Leung does a Yip Man movie there will be less WC and more about Yip man's life and then people will complain that there wasn't enough WC shown.

I have seen *OLD* clips of Donnie Yen doing WC so he has done it before but in terms of how much training in his past, I'm not sure.  Being that he is a BIg Bruce Lee fan I am sure he has studied it some in his past.  Plus with Sammo helping with the fight cheography I wouldn't totally tank the movie before we see it.  (Many of us did that when we found out Heath Ledger was selected to play The Joker)

WC people should be happy someone is bringing the art to the big screen.  Last movie WC people have had are The Prodigal Son and that other movie with Cassanova Wong (worst ending ever)


----------



## AceHBK

Oh yea, only so much can be done in a movie.  

I suggest going to amazon.com and purchasing the TV show _Yong Chun _which stars Gordon Liu, Sammo Hung, Philip Ng, Sammy Hung (Sammo's son) Yuen Biao and Nicholas Tse to see actually fighting application of WC which is great and the training scenes rival the movie _The Prodigal Son_.


----------



## Ninebird8

Yeah, Michelle Yeoh sucks!! Just kidding....LOL!!! Add a little Joan Chen, Gong Li, and of course Cynthia Rothrock (LOL!) and between the four of them, they could be the Four Horsewomen of the Apocolyptical 18 weapons of Shaolin!!!


----------



## Ninebird8

Xue, have I mentioned that Michelle Yeoh sucks....might you have a small crush, me thinks!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ninebird8 said:


> Xue, have I mentioned that Michelle Yeoh sucks....might you have a small crush, me thinks!!!!!


 
Me  Of course not 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66487/#14
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66337/#6
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66337/#13
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64681/#3
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64681#14
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64681/#17
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62080/#7
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61175/#1


----------



## paulus

AceHBK said:


> I have seen *OLD* clips of Donnie Yen doing WC so he has done it before but in terms of how much training in his past, I'm not sure.  Being that he is a BIg Bruce Lee fan I am sure he has studied it some in his past.


Now you're teasing  Have you got any links or anything that we could see? There was about a millisecond of him doing chi sau with Ip Chun in one of the trailers, and he didn't look like an absolute beginner there.


----------



## AceHBK

paulus said:


> Now you're teasing  Have you got any links or anything that we could see? There was about a millisecond of him doing chi sau with Ip Chun in one of the trailers, and he didn't look like an absolute beginner there.




lol..it was a few years ago when I use to download martial art clips off of Limewire.  I don't have it anymore though.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

Hey your aware the wing chun series you speak of cost about fifty dollars right?




AceHBK said:


> Oh yea, only so much can be done in a movie.
> 
> I suggest going to amazon.com and purchasing the TV show _Yong Chun _which stars Gordon Liu, Sammo Hung, Philip Ng, Sammy Hung (Sammo's son) Yuen Biao and Nicholas Tse to see actually fighting application of WC which is great and the training scenes rival the movie _The Prodigal Son_.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

I think it is going to be a great movie...I love the trailer too...very interesting...Actual with most WC movies you have to look past the flying and special moves they do...then you see the System being displayed...




Xue Sheng said:


> As far as I can tell, and I am far from positive on this, he has never trained Wing Chun


----------



## AceHBK

I was lucky enough to get it for free. I will say it is worth it every penny.

The Master Of Tai Chi tv show was good as well.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

What movie did you get free...wing chun the series? 





AceHBK said:


> I was lucky enough to get it for free. I will say it is worth it every penny.
> 
> The Master Of Tai Chi tv show was good as well.


----------



## AceHBK

Yoshiyahu said:


> What movie did you get free...wing chun the series?


 
Yeah I got the series free.   It is like 5 or 6 discs I think.  Very good to see Sammo take on Yuen Biao.


Ok the Yip Man movie is now out on DVD and I heard it is awesome.  I plan on watching it today or tomorrow and will let you all know what I think of it.  I will say that it must be something good b/c they have already green lit the sequel to the movie.  The next one will show Yip Man in Hong Kong and him taking students and yes it will have Bruce Lee.  I wonder who in the world they will cast as him.

http://twitchfilm.net/site/view/ip-man-sequel-gets-the-green-light/


----------



## AceHBK

Ok I just finished watching the movie and it is.....AWESOME!!
If you liked Jet Li's Fearless then you will like this movie as well. I can definitely see why the have approved the sequal to this movie.

My favorite MA movie is The Prodigal Son and this movie has now beaten it.  I highly recommend you guys watch this movie and Donnie Yen does a great job with the role.

I cannot wait for the sequal.


----------



## Ninebird8

A Chinese co worker of mine told me today that the movie is available in Chinatown?! Is this movie not going to be widely distributed over in the US? Just curious, so I know how to get it. I enjoy Donnie Yen immensely, especially due to not only his skills but those of his mother, Bow Sim Mark.


----------



## AceHBK

Ninebird8 said:


> A Chinese co worker of mine told me today that the movie is available in Chinatown?! Is this movie not going to be widely distributed over in the US? Just curious, so I know how to get it. I enjoy Donnie Yen immensely, especially due to not only his skills but those of his mother, Bow Sim Mark.


 
Yes it will not hit theatres in the US.  Good ol bias towards asian movies which is a pure shame.  It is funny how movie studios in the U.S. wont purchase the rights to show the movies here in the U.S. BUT they will remake asian movies (usually do a worse job) and put them in theatres here.

Yes I am sure you can get it in Chinatown.  The DVD came out in mainland China the very end of december.  You can order it online as well if you don't see the DVD in Chinatown but it should be available.

Donnie Yen is great and it is sad that he doesn't get any recognition over here.  The guy did a great job in the movie.


----------



## Ninebird8

Ace, any clue how to get a subtitled or English version of the DVD? Would love to buy or order. Thanks!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Ninebird8 said:


> Ace, any clue how to get a subtitled or English version of the DVD? Would love to buy or order. Thanks!


 
Eric's seen it.  Maybe he has a contact.


----------



## thekuntawman

is this movie any good? will they use real wing chun in the movie? 

you tell me:


----------



## AceHBK

Ninebird8 said:


> Ace, any clue how to get a subtitled or English version of the DVD? Would love to buy or order. Thanks!


 
I know the DVD and BluRay come out on Feb 13th.
i believe you can get it from yesasia.com
I need to preorder it myself on blu ray.


----------



## Hagakure

Ok,

Does anyone know if it's out in the UK yet? Or is/has it gone/going straight to DVD? Most big Chinese films like Fearless are getting mainstream showings here, so I've not heard a thing. :mst:


----------



## David Weatherly

Hagakure said:


> Ok,
> 
> Does anyone know if it's out in the UK yet? Or is/has it gone/going straight to DVD? Most big Chinese films like Fearless are getting mainstream showings here, so I've not heard a thing. :mst:


 

Well, I saw a listing that said it would have a theatrical release in the US this spring, but now they're listing the dvd release for Feb.
Have you checked any UK sites for upcoming movies?  You may see a limited release on the big screen over there.


----------



## tarzan

Some people might tell you that this movie can be found on the interweb, with soft subtitles. Though the plot is pretty easy to determine with out the subtitles, which is nice. Long story short...

It's AWESOME!!!  I watched it for the first time about a month ago and have watched it about 4 times since. I think you can find a bunch of the fight scenes on the web, like youtube or something.


----------



## Hagakure

David Weatherly said:


> Well, I saw a listing that said it would have a theatrical release in the US this spring, but now they're listing the dvd release for Feb.
> Have you checked any UK sites for upcoming movies? You may see a limited release on the big screen over there.


 
I checked out a well known films website which gave no concrete information either way. All it said was "uncertain as to whether it will be released in cinematic format". Which, was about as much use as a chocolate fireguard. I've got a Chinese friend who lives in NZ, who has an official copy already due to his familial contacts. Well. He said it's official, he'll bring me copy over in the next month or so for his daughters wedding.


----------



## CrushingFist

I saw some clips on youtube.  
Sounds good, and it might give Wing Chun another boom!


----------

